# Kingfish?



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will it be possible to catch a kingfish on an 8 weight? And I so I will be trying it this weekend!


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Heck yeah. Just use a reasonable amount of drag... I'd set it to 5# or less. I've heard 8" of 40 lb. black wire leader works well on the end of a 15 lb. or heavier leader. Most Kings are 10-15 lbs but what happens if you hook a 40 pounder? 15 lb. break strength would be nice to save your fly line in that case... I've always wanted to catch one myself on the fly. I even tied a double hook "ribbonfish" fly that I was gonna drift if I couldn't get one on the strip. Managing your stripping line may be a little bit important... Stripping glove not a bad idea either... no need to set the hook with one of those guys.

What leader/fly are you planning on using?


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I honestly have no about flys for them. I was hoping one of y'all would let me know. Me and my dad would like to run out to the short rigs out of Sargent. We were gonna chum for them. Any ideas of flys?


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

For stripping, I'd tie on a medium weighted clouser, tied with lots of long flashabeau (darker on top), at least 5" long. I'd probably take at least 6 Chartreuse/Blue over white and 6 brown/black over green or something like that. Maybe a strong 2/0 hook? Probably get 4 or more 15 or 20 lb. leaders, and tip them with 8-12" of 40 lb. wire. I'd use a small 150# barrel swivel to connect the leader to the wire. Set drag to medium (5 lbs. or so... remember as your spool shrinks the drag increases) cast, let it sink, then strip FAST through the chum. Be ready for the fly line to cut your fingers as it rips through the rod!

I think an easier way to catch one would be drifting your fly in the current though. I mentioned earlier I recently tied a double-hook "ribbon fish" fly planning to use it on Kings some day. Basically I used two simple but strong J-hooks, 40-lb. "Hard Wire" to connect the hooks inside an 8" piece of XL mylar tube that I wrapped tight on each end, and glued flat with an eye on the front. no doubt this is a "one bite fly." With your drag set you could drift without any casting line to get in the way of a violent strike, thereby decreasing your chances of a break-off.

Give it a shot and bring back reports! I'm just telling you what I'd do but I've only caught Kings on conventional tackle. Don't forget to let someone else land your King for you so you dont snap your rod like a piece of uncooked spaghetti. And the bottom 1/3 of your fly rod is what you'll be using to pump in a big fish. Don't worry about the tip going under the water. Be prepared to switch things up if you only get break-offs. I hope you have a good reel and lots of backing!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's how you catch kings on a fly rod. I have guided this trip many times, and actually took out Tosh Brown, noted writer and photographer, for a photo essay for Fly Fishing in Salt Water magazine, which was published.

Set up your drift at whatever spot you pick. Say you are drifting north. Put out a chum bag over the stern, and establish a chum line behind you to the south, and supplement it every once in awhile with a chum churn. Then cast a VERY heavy sinking line, with a very heavy (big bead eyes) chart/white or all white 1/0-2/0 clouser to the north- the direction you are drifting. Then as you drift over your line, point your rod at the water, wiggle it, and play out as much line as you can. If you do it right you can get into your backing. Then when the boat drifts over your line, and it starts to play out behind you, strip it up and through your chum line. BAM!!!

The day we did that photo essay trip, it was super calm, and we actually watched the kings TAKE THE FLY at 80-90'.

Check out the attached pictures. One of me, and a few of our buddy Chris Phillips on my boat. In that one picture he has two on at once. That big one, which was close to 30# was caught on a 6 weight. Of course Chris was the best. My fish was on an 8 wgt, but I would recommend a 10 for all around salt water fly fishing.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

is there a way to predict when the surf will be calm the next day, by looking at wind direction, speed? I hate getting to the jetties and finding a rough surf the day after it was calm on the surf cam. thanks.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent info. I'm headed out of Matty this Saturday on a buddy's boat. And I'm bringing the 10wt to do this. Also to see if we can't sight-cast to any dolphin or cobia around rigs, weed lines, or shrimpers.

As for the wire leader, I had a couple guides tell me to do the following: fly line--> loop-to-loop with a 40# straight mono leader of about 5-6'--> albright knot to connect to 18-24" wire tippet --> improved clinch to fly


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a trick I learned from the east coast bluefishers, when tying flies for toothy critters, tie them using a 34011 hook and tie the fly on the back half of the hook. I've had good success with Smacks using this trick.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Jammer, thanks for those pics of Chris. Made me smile thinking about him. Sure do miss that guy.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

let's go said:


> Jammer, thanks for those pics of Chris. Made me smile thinking about him. Sure do miss that guy.


That one with him hooked up to two kings is my all time favorite. That was a busman's holiday for the two of us. We just went out about 60 miles, and had an absolute blast.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Jammer- is that you in the yellow and are you still in the Spring area? (per your profile)


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Jammer- is that you in the yellow and are you still in the Spring area? (per your profile)


Yep that's me in the yellow, I am still in Spring, but I don't have my boat anymore.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Well so much for a guide who would do off-shore fly trips (trudges off sadly)...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Well so much for a guide who would do off-shore fly trips (trudges off sadly)...


I'm working on a second boat to offer that in addition to my poling skiff trips. Doubt it'll happen this season, but possibly next year. It won't be a really large boat, but should be perfect for fly fishing nearshore on decent days.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Well so much for a guide who would do off-shore fly trips (trudges off sadly)...


Finn,

I have been telling you guys on this thread about this for the last 5 years.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just go to the port a or packery jetties when it is calm and throw an all white or chart white fly with a short wire leader. Just fish it an afternoon or two and you'll get bit before long. Prob catch some smacks and maybe a tarpon too! 




Cody C


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> Finn,
> 
> I have been telling you guys on this thread about this for the last 5 years.


Must have missed it in my 150-ish posts worth of time.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry guy didnt get to make it out there, because it was blowing really bad all weekend.


----------

